# Solved: bmnet.dll



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

quick question here, got a client who's word keeps crashing on him, and the culprit is listed as bmnet.dll. Googling it did squat, and I don't even have that file on my machine.

Anyone know what this does? I'm currently running some malware scans; I didn't see anything that jumped out at me from hjt, but then again, I am not exactly an expert.

tia, 

v


----------



## cristobal03 (Aug 5, 2005)

What OS and what rev of Office/Word?

chris.


----------



## cristobal03 (Aug 5, 2005)

[bump]

Don't know if you saw this:

http://castlecops.com/lsp-111.html

Seems to suggest it's third-party related?

chris.


----------



## cristobal03 (Aug 5, 2005)

[bump 2]

A KB article suggesting the same third party:

http://www.kbalertz.com/Feedback_910435.aspx

GL

chris.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

dang chris, you are on your game today...let me read those and get back.....


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

i'm thinking I can just delete the bugger.....what do you think?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

oi!

Remove the Bmnet.dll file
To remove the Bmnet.dll file, download and then install the LSP-Fix utility. To obtain the LSP-Fix utility, visit the following Web site: 
http://www.cexx.org/lspfix.htm (http://www.cexx.org/lspfix.htm)


----------



## cristobal03 (Aug 5, 2005)

lol, not really, just a bit bored.

I have to use Google for everything job-related, and I mean _everything_. So I've picked up some tricks.

Having read the articles more thoroughly, though, it seems indicative of malware (or at least unauthorized installation). If this client is on a corporate domain, I can see how that'd lead to some trouble. Anyway, seems like a relatively new LSP, so that's probably why the documentation is scarce.

chris.


----------



## cristobal03 (Aug 5, 2005)

Yeah, if you can't extract it using Add/Remove Programs, I guess go with that utility. I have no idea what it does though; maybe there's some verbage on the website?

chris.


----------



## handyfan (Dec 11, 2006)

Hello,

the bmnet.dll ist not a hostlie application. 
At my laptop this dll belongs to a programm from Bytemobile which installs alongside with my UMTS/HSDPA T-Mobile Internetaccesscard. 
The Software from bytemobile speeds up the connection when you go online over the cellular phone network through special compression etc. 

So this bmnet.dll should not cause any damages or have a hostile intent. 

Anyway - if somebody does not like this application and it belongs to such a mobile access card software - in my case i have a globetrotter mobility card - the manufacturer provides an own software that comes without bytemobile application. 

But I think this is quite useful though. 

Hope this information helps....

I found the bmnet.dll myself by using lspfix - and wondered what it could be. As I saw bytemobile on the other form (the link from you before) - I recognized what is behind....


So lets hopfefully all stay tuned


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

stay tuned to what? This post was solved 6 months ago.


----------



## primatech (Apr 6, 2007)

Maybe its solved but the last reply helped me another 4 months down the track with the help of Google so a more polite reply would have been in order


----------

